# Gumball 3000 nach tödlichem Unfall abgebrochen



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2007)

http://www.wormser-zeitung.de/panorama/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2813239


> Viele Wagen waren in Deutschland von der Polizei gestoppt worden, weil das Rennen als illegal gilt. Carsten Pörksen, stellvertretender Chef der SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Mainz: "Ich beglückwünsche die rheinland-pfälzische Polizei zu ihrer erfolgreichen Verhinderung eines illegalen internationalen Rennens von gelangweilten Millionären auf deutschen Autobahnen. Für ein solch gefährliches, einfältiges und unerlaubtes Verhalten darf es null Toleranz geben."


http://www.focus.de/auto/unterwegs/kommentar_aid_55179.html
"Sterben mit Sponsoren"


> Dass die Fahrer an der Ampel mal einen Burnout machen – geschenkt. Dass sie mit ihren Luxusschlitten auf öffentlichen Plätzen eine Show abziehen – bitte gerne. Wem das nicht gefällt, der kann ja weitergehen. Aber dass einige Profilneurotiker über öffentliche Straßen rasen und das Leben Unschuldiger gefährden, muss aufhören. Autos können beschlagnahmt, Geldstrafen an Einkommen gekoppelt werden. Hier ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt.
> 
> Scheinheilige Verschleierung
> 
> Vollkommen niveaulos hingegen ist, mit welcher Scheinheiligkeit das Rennen beworben wird. Der Gumball-3000-Mythos lebt unter anderem davon, dass sich einige Fahrer wie „outlaws“ verhalten – nur zugeben will das keiner. Der Veranstalter fordert die Teilnehmer offiziell dazu auf, verantwortungsvoll zu fahren. Andererseits verkauft er Videos, die genau das nicht zeigen. Die Sponsoren verkaufen ihre Produkte, wollen aber von Illegalität nichts wissen. Nun, nach dem ersten Todesfall, zeigt man sich betroffen. Mit einem schnellen und vollständigen Rückzug will man die Sache so schnell wie möglich vergessen machen.



http://oraclesyndicate.twoday.net/stories/3688410/


> Schlimm genug, dass Adidas überhaupt als Sponsor dabei war!
> 
> Da „Gumball 3000“ keine offizielle Sportveranstaltung ist, sondern in vielen Ländern als kriminelle Vereinigung und Terror verstanden wird, haben wir diesen Artikel unter unserer Rubrik "Terror" eingeordnet.
> 
> Und: Unsere nächsten Laufschuhe werden wir uns bei einem Hersteller kaufen, der sich deutlich von Terror distanziert..



google
Ich erspare mir jedes Wort eines Kommentars, nur so viel:
N*** und U** hatten sicher viel Spass, der tote Mazedonier sicher weniger. *[edit: Die hübsche N*** war wohl 2007 nicht dabei, diesmal fuhren die Dialermänner alleine, also U** mit St**]
http://www.rp-online.de/public/bildershowinline/aktuelles/panorama/23463
Bild 3 und 23 beachten

Und mal schauen, was die Autozeitungen so schreiben, Vorsicht, Heuchlergefahr
http://www.autobild.de/sport/rallye/artikel.php?artikel_id=14019
http://www.autobild.de/aktuell/reportagen/artikel.php?artikel_id=11562

http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/...sel_uCon=a3d138e3-f142-211c-5ec3-f1a94839292e


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gumball 3000 nach tödlichem Unfall abgebbrochen*

hat schon Eingang in Wikipedia gefunden 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumball_3000


> 2007 wurde die Veranstaltung von den Organisatoren vorzeitig beendet, nachdem einer der Teilnehmer mit seinem Fahrzeug in Mazedonien mutmaßlich einen Unfall verursacht hatte, in dessen Folge zwei einheimische Verkehrsteilnehmer ums Leben kamen. Die bis dahin von zahlreichen Werbeeinträgen durchsetzte offizielle Webseite wurde durch einen einfachen Text ersetzt und diverse Sponsoren erklärten zeitnah ihren Rückzug von der Veranstaltung.



und  schon früher für negative Schlagzeilen  gesorgt
http://www.stern.de/sport-motor/autowelt/:Gumball-3000-Polizei-Luxus-Rallye/588136.html
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,,OID6682166_REF1,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gumball 3000 nach tödlichem Unfall abgebbrochen*

http://www.gom**.tv/
** und hopp. Du weisst es ja.
Ob der K**ble mit seinem Naz*helm auch wieder dabei war? [auch hier ein edit: nach meinen Informationen fand die Gumball 2007 ohne ihn statt]

Moraldegenerierte Vollidioten!
Und die Polizei lässt die gegen eine Sicherheitsleistung von 420 Euro laufen, die man seinerzeit wohl mit illegalen Dropchargedialern in der Stunde verdient hat. Die Teilnahmegebühr war 30.000 Pfund!



jupp11 schrieb:


> hat schon Eingang in Wikipedia gefunden


Natürlich ist es ein Zufall, dass diese Rallye auch Eingang in mein persönliches Archiv des (Internet-)Grauens gefunden hat. Oder vielleicht ist es eben doch kein Zufall.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Gumball 3000 nach tödlichem Unfall abgebrochen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...nur so viel:
> N*** und U** hatten sicher viel Spass, der tote Mazedonier sicher weniger. *[edit: Die hübsche N*** war wohl 2007 nicht dabei, diesmal fuhren die Dialermänner alleine, also U** mit St**]
> http://www.rp-online.de/public/bildershowinline/aktuelles/panorama/23463
> Bild 3 und 23 beachten


was ist denn mit Bild 3 passiert? Ich sehe da einen Mann, der mir tatsächlich noch weniger zusagt als der Mallorcinisch-Düsseldorferische Dialermann ohne Ecken und Kanten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2013)

Liebe Mitrechercheure... Nach meinen Erkenntnissen existierte einst ein Video auf Youtube, da hat jemand seinen Sieg bei einer Rallye gefilmt. Es ging, soweit ich mich erinnere, um eine 100.000-Dollar-Wette. In diesem Video gab es eine Sequenz, in der ein Mann über eine Fußgängerpromenade rast. Dieser Mann (wenn es denn derselbe ist, an den ich mich erinnere) ist aktuell ein großes Thema in den Medien.
Ich suche dieses Video. Wer es kennt oder hat, bitte melden.

PS: Ich meine nicht dieses Video hier:
yout....com/watch?v=tYWCYMedpZQ
(Das ist aber übel genug)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Mein Archiv lässt mich (fast) nie im Stich... Leider habe ich aber das Video nicht mehr, das die Fahrt aus dem Münchner Mercedes heraus zeigt...

Das "Geständnis" als mp3 habe ich aber selbstverständlich archiviert.

Um das Auto, das sich zwei Fahrzeuge vor ihm befand, noch zu überholen, ist der nette Herr über den Fußgängerweg gefahren. In einem Auto mit Münchner Kennzeichen.


> Have you see fucking this? We went to the fucked off promenade!


 









Quelle: youtube(?)


----------

